# EAP-TTLS issue with FreeRadius



## segaodma (Jul 13, 2009)

I am using ZeroShell, a router software that has FreeRadius integrated in it. I have a small wireless network and I want my clients authenticated with user/pass. I'm facing a problem with the EAP-TTLS authentication. It works fine, but allows simultaneous connections with one user/pass and there is no option for limiting them. Meaning that you can connect several clients with one user/pass. What if someone tells his user pass to everyone?! Can you tell me what should I edit in the scripts to make it one client per user/pass?


----------

